# Ford Workmaster 641 Remote Hydraulics lever stuck



## hendrixbiz (Sep 1, 2021)

I am new to the this - but have a Ford 641 with a stuck rear hydraulic hookup lever. I posted a youtube of me wiggling it.

If anyone has used / or fixed one of these I could use some help, the grass if getting tall.

Thank you

Troy

Help, Stuck remote hydraulic Ford 641 workmaster - YouTube


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Troy, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

If you are mechanically inclined, you can pull the valve, disassemble, and see what the problem is. Your other option is to take the valve to a hydraulics shop and have them repair it.


----------



## hendrixbiz (Sep 1, 2021)

I may try to whack at it. I have not seen a diagram for it yet. Thank you for your reply


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Wacking on it will probably cause more internal damage.


----------



## hendrixbiz (Sep 1, 2021)

"wacking" was meant as a joke/ term of a simple person going for a harder task, like me.

Ok I was about to remove the Remote from my 641, but I tapped several times to free up the remote 'rod'. So, afterwards, I put the pin back in and fired it up. The remote would then extend the piston, but would not contract. (I tried different ones.)

It did leak out some hydraulic fluid from the remote rod when I pulled it all the way as I waited for the contraction of the piston.... which never happened.

Should I go back taking it apart or is there another trick to try?

thank you


----------



## hendrixbiz (Sep 1, 2021)

UPDATE: About to disassemble... after I removed the handle joints, I decided to whack, or tap gently to ease the piston in to the remote box. I reconnected the handle and started to try it, worked after all. 
There has to be weight to bring the piston closed, but it opens fine. ... then I broke more stuff
Broken 2 pneumatic pistons on mower | Tractor Forum


----------

